# Sword Trainer??



## fangjian (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi,
I have been trying to find a certain type of trainer sword for some time now. 

What I'm looking for, is a trainer blade that gives a genuine feel to that of a real blade and can make contact with other swords. My background is Filipino Martial Arts, so I am looking for say, Ginunting, Bolo, Barong etc. I do have much experience in Chinese Martial Arts as well, so if the only one I can get is a 'Jian' or something, that would be fine. 

I see that most trainer blades are made of aluminum, and with good reason, of course. However, they don't give that 'sound' when struck to another blade, if you know what I mean. And again, I could of course use something else ( other than Filipino ), like a Jian, or a Wakizashi, etc.  

Any one know of any supply sites that offer what I'm looking for?

Thanks


----------



## lklawson (Jun 12, 2012)

Get a properly heat treated steel blade, unsharpened.  Leave it that way.  Presto!  Instant "trainer."

If you're planning on doing live steel drills with other folks, use appropriate precautions.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 12, 2012)

I have a lot of training blades from polymer to aluminum, etc.  However, my best Filipino training blades came from Jerson Tortal Jr. who had them made by the same smith that made my real blades.  They are identical except unsharpened.  So they are pure copies of the origional but safe for training.  That is definitely the way to go for a perfect match.


----------



## Blindside (Jun 12, 2012)

I have a pair of these:
http://www.valleymartialarts.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_33&products_id=1333

They are an inexpensive pair of steel trainers, and you will create a burr if you go edge to edge, but they do give you the feel of steel on steel.  The steel stock is pretty thin so it doesn't really give you the weight of an actual fighting blade, but makes for a useful change of pace when a students gets too content with playing the game with rattan.


----------



## fangjian (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for your insight everyone. I appreciate it.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 12, 2012)

lklawson said:


> Get a properly heat treated steel blade, unsharpened. Leave it that way. Presto! Instant "trainer."
> 
> If you're planning on doing live steel drills with other folks, use appropriate precautions.
> 
> ...



you  beat me to it.  I was gonna say, nothing feels nor performs like a real steel sword, except for a real steel sword.  Just make sure those edges are rounded thickly and wear protective clothing, and be careful


----------



## Langenschwert (Jun 13, 2012)

Albion swords makes a great messer trainer called the Marxbruder. Some of the finest training weapons on the market, and a messer is essentially a German bolo.

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## fangjian (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey after watching JianShu videos a bit some time ago, I remember their swords seemed to handle well. Does anyone know where those that are affiliated with JianShu League get their 'sparring swords' from? I remember searching and searching and actually emailing them for info, but no luck.


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm going to dissent from the other here.  

I'm going to recommend that you find weapons made of high density wood, such as Lignum Vitae, Greenheart, or even Ipe / Brazilian Walnut.  They're going to be significantly heavier than your average oak wooden weapons, and have a feel that's much closer to steel, without having the same risk of shattering.

Since you're looking for Phillipino weapons, have you thought about using the Kamagong or other ironwood ones?

http://www.pmasupplies.com/Philippines/swords.html


----------



## lklawson (Jun 13, 2012)

Langenschwert said:


> Albion swords makes a great messer trainer called the Marxbruder. Some of the finest training weapons on the market, and a messer is essentially a German bolo.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> -Mark


I have a friend (no, really )  who uses Machete with D-Guard/Knuckle-Bow handles for Meyer's Dusak for him and his students.

At the prices those go for, even the hi priced brand name ones, you can afford to buy two, one sharp and one to grind the edge off of.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## fangjian (Jun 13, 2012)

Thought about it, but I really want that 'steel feel' for when the blades collide.


----------

